# Ratzinger Changes Communion to be more "German"



## Scott (May 18, 2005)

*Ratzinger Changes Communion to be more \"German\"*

See this:









[Edited on 5-18-2005 by Scott]


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2005)

So long everybody, I'm going back to mama church.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 18, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2005)

I had no idea the Mass could be so Reformed!


----------



## Scott (May 18, 2005)

Yes, in many ways it looks like he is picking up where Luther left off.


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful!!! I've decided to convert to Catholicism now . . .


What are they using for Communion . . . beer nuts or pretzels??

:bigsmile:


----------



## BobVigneault (May 18, 2005)

The size of that mug is an indication that they are moving on from 'indulgences' to 'over-indugences'.


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 18, 2005)

Moving to Entertainment and Humor.


----------



## Poimen (May 18, 2005)

Is that



Samuel Adams?


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 18, 2005)

Gives "Hoc est Corpus Meum" a whole new flavor.


----------



## crhoades (May 18, 2005)

I'm holding out to they reform to Becks Dark...look's too light for me!


----------



## turmeric (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Puritanhead (May 19, 2005)

So let's get this straight-- First, they believe in transubstantiation and they believe the barley and hops become the literal body and bl---

ughh nevermind... won't go there


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2005)

"I'm holding out to they reform to Becks Dark...look's too light for me!"

I think the lighter beer is an ecumenical gesture. Did not want to appear TOO German, with their love of dark beers.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 19, 2005)

Did anyone see this news article?

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/usworld/news-article.aspx?storyid=37058


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2005)

I posted a summary of it in the Puritan Pub, I'll repeat it here because I really thought my joke was funny. (Shameless self-promotion)

Here is what JR is drinking.

"A German beer gets a special blessing straight from the top man at the the Vatican.
Stuttgart Hofbrau has struggled to sell its Wheat bier.
That was until a recent label change approved by German Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger, now known to the world as Pope Benedict the XVI.
The brewery wanted to make sure the Pope has plenty of brew, so they sent 185 gallons to the Vatican."

You can say what you will about the Pope but what if you were given the opportunity to sit around in your robe wearing a funny hat and drinking 185 gallons of beer? Like you wouldn't JUMP at the chance. I would be so there.


On a related topic here are three denominational facts:
1. The Jews do not recognize Jesus as the Messiah;
2. The Protestants do not recognize the pope as the head of the church; and
3. Baptists do not recognize each other at the liquor store.


----------

